

The Nokia effect – Finland is Windows Phone’s strongest market by far - yread
http://royal.pingdom.com/2012/05/28/nokia-effect-finland-windows-phone-strongest-market/

======
bergie
You can see this when flying to Finland. Finnish businessmen on the plane are
the only group I've seen using WP7 in the wild so far.

